# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Sun.Wu.Kong] Salutations distingues

## Sun.Wu.Kong

Salut tous le monde.

Cela a toujours t difficile pour moi de me prsenter. Je vais essayer de faire simple.

Donc, j'ai 31 ans et je suis analyste/programmeur depuis 10 ans. Aprs des tudes technologique, je me suis orient vers l'informatique de gestion. Actuellement, je travail sur un outils qui est cetainement le plus utilis par les personne de ce forum : Natstar  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon mis  part a, j'ai des connaissances lies  Internet (HTML, ASP pas .net, PHP et autres). J'ai des connaissances en VB et ses drivs. Dans un futur plus ou moins proche, je me mettrais au C# et peut tre  ASP.net. Au niveau personnel, j'utilise beaucoup le C/C++ via Code::Blocks et le compilateur GCC en utilisant des librairies tel que wxWidgets et SQLite3.

D'un point de vue personnel, j'aime beaucoup de choses :
- mater la tl et aller au cin
- la lecture de thriller, SF, Fantastique, mangas, comics, ...
- les jeux pas forcement vidos.

Je vois pas quoi dire de plus...

----------


## vpourchet

> Natstar


connais pas  ::mouarf:: 

Bienvenue ::ccool::

----------


## Sun.Wu.Kong

Merci.

Pour Natstar, c'est pas tonnant.

----------


## vpourchet

c'est quoi ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sun.Wu.Kong

Je rponds par un lien :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d59...star-tutoriel/

----------


## vpourchet

ah ... connaissais pas  ::aie:: 

tu dois bien t'arracher les cheveux quand tu bute sur un probleme s'il n'y a pas de communaute de developpeurs  ::calim2::

----------


## Sun.Wu.Kong

Ca c'est sur, je me suis arrach les yeux surtout que je n'ai oas eu de relle formation. Mais maintenant je maitrise  ::ccool:: 

Il y a bien une aide en ligne mais bon pas forcment comprhensible. Le gros dsavantage est qu'il n'y a pas de communaut. Il y a bien un club utilisateur mais le forum contient 3 messages  tout casser...

----------


## Marc_G

Salut , si tu travail toujours avec NatStar tu sera peut tre intress par :

www.girollet.com/hooktrack/

(dmo 30j ..  mon avis cela vaut le coup d'oeil .. et je dis pas seulement a parceque c'est moi qui l'ai fait   ::roll:: )

Il y a un petit forum specifique  NatStar, mais personne s'en sert

----------

